

Ask HN: Do you like watching commencement speeches and inspiring talks online? - JamieHarris

I love watching commencement speeches, and inspiring talks in general.<p>The problem is that there isn't anywhere online I can go to find them. A lot of them aren't on YouTube. Ted Talks is ok, but hardly comprehensive.<p>Do any of you love watching commencement-type speeches as well?<p>If so, do you share my frustration? Or, what's the best way to find them?
======
steventruong
Depends on the inspirational speech and the speaker's delivery. Most of the
commencement speech or other inspirational speeches I've come across suck
hardcore. A few TED vids are good, the Steve Jobs commencement speech is good,
some other vids are good... but in general most of them suck. Its not so much
the type of vid but rather the topic, delivery, and various other things that
would make it good. I enjoy watching a good one, hate most of the ones I come
across. That said, not a big frustration for me. I don't go out of my way to
find them.

